# What did you get at S.E.A.S?



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

Since s.e.a.s ended a while ago and was great fun, thought it was about time everyone shares what they picked up today:2thumb:

I went from owning one T to owning 13

I picked up
B.smithi
B.boehmei
P.Irminia
OBT
A.genic
N.chromatus x2
C.fibriatus
P.muticus
C.marshalli
euathlus sp red

All from Michael Scheller except the genic and fibriatus 

Oh and also picked up my first mantis from Metamorphosis, a stunning Giant asian mantis 

So what did everyone else get, saw a few people with boxes loaded with Ts


----------



## Keano (Jul 16, 2012)

im jelous  

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

2.0 e olivacea
1.0 l nigerimmum
1.0.2 h lividum
1.1 c sp sulawesi black
1.0 c sp sumatran tiger
0.1 c sp kaeng krachen
0.1 p ornata
0.0.2 g anthracina
0.0.4 h sp umphang
0.0.4 Paraphysa sp tiger
0.0.1 p everetti
0.0.1 heterpoda something

: victory:


----------



## BeckyL (Nov 12, 2008)

This was my first SEAS, great show really enjoyed it. I came home with a red G.Rosea, a pink toe, euthalus sp.red and an emperor scorp :2thumb:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I loved it thought it was a great show again, some very interesting bits on offer, and nice to see a huge selection of true spiders, there seem to be a lot trues more than last year,


----------



## kingkelly (May 14, 2012)

I picked up a chile rose or should I say my son did, was temped by a couple of others and would have definitely got a g.anthracina if I had seen one but didn't spot one.

Also came back with a stunning orchid mantis.

Got a acrylic enclosure for the chile rose from House of Spiders.


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

*Linothele fallax*

I picked up a steal 4 x Linothele fallax for a £10.00 :mf_dribble:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Olaf who shares Michael Schellers table had G anthracina slings for sale, and he pre-advertised them......... I bought 2  ....... also got a nice H gigas, 4 x formosa slings and a lowland P subfusca af.

It was a great show again. Thank you for Invicta for all the hard work I know it takes to put on such an event. It was lovely meeting up and having a chat with old friends and new faces  xxx


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

mickoh said:


> I picked up a steal 4 x Linothele fallax for a £10.00 :mf_dribble:


Man where were they? lol
I looked for them everywhere as I have wanted them for a while now,


----------



## herper147 (Feb 7, 2009)

My day almost ended in disaster when I tried to rehouse the OBT 1inch sling I bought:lol2:

My idea of fast before this was a sub adult GBB, damn an OBT can move when it wants to, the thing took off up my arm and it took me nearly 10mins to finally get it in the cricket tub :blush:


----------



## rikki446 (Nov 24, 2011)

Jus the one this year 

T stirmi they were everywhere today and few supplies coco blocks bowls etc another great show well done and thanksto all who organize it


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

I got -
2 x pairs of phidippus regius
1x pair of hyllus diardi
1 adult Female Barylestis scutatus with about 40 0dd slings
1 subadult pair of Ctenidae, “Red Fangs”
10 x Ectrichodia sp. a type of assasin bug
2 x Ancylometes rufus
1 sub adult pair of Theopropus elegans
1 x subadult pair of Heteropteryx dilatata
some phyllium jacobsoni
one Female Olios spec.Sumatra morph3 one of my favorites shame there was no Males for her
some roaches,
Spent more than I wanted but it was a great show and a chance to get some bits that are not seen so often,


----------



## mickoh (Dec 20, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> Man where were they? lol
> I looked for them everywhere as I have wanted them for a while now,


they was in the first room as you pay I looked all around the show for them and just as I was leaving I had one last look cant see how I missed them but then again their was a lot of people


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Sylvi, I was after a female subfusca, I have males needing some lurve.
Good to see you again, rather madly busy each time I saw you.

Good to see fellow mod colinm and all those that came to say hello, including lots of familiar faces.

It seems to have been a very successful show and we're already organising next year's show.

There will be a list posted on the Invicta facebook page of all the donations kindly given by the traders for the raffle and who won. And we shall have this posted on our website too. The raffle itself lasted over half an hour, there were so many prizes! We also had some nice pics up on our twitter page.

I came away with a BTS T-shirt, keyring, flower mantis (Pseudocreobotra wahlbergi) and some cockroach (Opisthioplatia orientalis) for my winning raffle tickets.
5 blocks of coir - £5!
150 tubs from HoS
a whip scorpion (Phrynus marginemaculatus) gift, thanks Michael O
2 x MM P. irminia
2 x Gold H. incei from Olaff
2 x MM P. regalis
Adult female and 2 x males plus lots of eggs Diapherodes gigantea
I'm sure there's more, but obviously I was selling, still need to sort it all out.

Also great fun at the restaurant and hotel bar the night before, some great friendly people out there!

EDIT: I've added the scientific names and I have the additional 5 x L. parahybana - 76 of these were donated to me for free, so I asked for 50p each and made £36 for the Phillipine Disaster Fund.


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

This year it seems our further travelled visitors from the UK was a man from Dundee, Letham in Angus, Scotland.
Obviously we had dealers from Belgium, France and Germany but Thorsten Stein seems to have been the furthest travelled visitor who came all the way from Lelystad, the Netherlands, a litle further than Mark Chilvers from Holland.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

1.1 P.regius
0.1 AF C.sp Kaeng Krachen
0.0.2 Stilpnochlora couloniana (Katydid)
0.0.1 H.hercules
1.0 C.huahini
0.0.2 L.sp Borneo black
0.0.4 C.sp Mozambique
0.0.2 P.langenbucheri
0.0.1 C.fimbriatus
1.0 C.sp Sai Yok
0.0.1 C.cyaneopubescens
0.0.1 S.dehaani
0.0.2 Ectrichodia sp 
0.0.3 H.incei "gold"
0.0.4 L.parahybana 
0.0.3 P.baeri
0.0.5 P.murinus TCF
0.0.1 P.subfusca LL


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> Sylvi, I was after a female subfusca, I have males needing some lurve.
> Good to see you again, rather madly busy each time I saw you.


 It was Olaf's subfusca, it too was pre-advertised. I went looking for it, spent most of the day popping back and forth to admire it and then talked myself into not having it. Then right at the very end with persuasion from Linda and Mel, Linda batted her eyelashes at Olaf, the price took a 25% tumble and she was mine :flrt:

Thank you Linda and Mel x


----------



## Mitch636 (Mar 26, 2013)

What a show!!!!!!!!!!!! Michael Scheller is my hero :mf_dribble::no1:


0.0.1 Encyocratella olivacea 
0.0.2 Chilobrachys fimbriatus 
0.0.1 Chilobrachys sp "Kaeng Krachan"
0.0.1 Cyriopagopus sp "Sumatran Tiger"
0.0.1 Lampropelma Nigerrimum 
0.0.2 Haplopelma albostriatum 
0.0.1 Hysterocrates "gigas"
0.0.1 Monocentropus balfouri
0.0.1 Ornithoctonus aureotibialis
0.0.1 Augacephalus ezendami
0.0.1 Epebopus murinus
0.0.1 Haplopelma sp "Umphang"
0.0.2 Haplopelma lividum
0.0.3 Heteroscodra maculata
0.0.1 Acanthoscurria geniculata
0.0.1 Lasiodora parahybana

0.0.1 Scolopendra dehaani
0.0.1 Barylestis scutatus


----------



## sn8ks4life (Jul 27, 2011)

My days what a fabulous weekend, thoroughly enjoyed saturday evening..
what did i get at seas? some art work and a hangover aye lol..

but on the sunday i picked up
AF C. huahini
SAM C huahini
SAF C. sp kaeng krachan
4 x C. fimbriatus sling/juvies
6 x P. murinus TCF
1 x L. fallax
MM P. rufilata for 50/50

and a custom aquaria i got made for my E. murinus female 
thank you to pete and all the other people at invicta, banging sho guys


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

A few pictures of what we bought :-D


----------



## gambitgareth (Sep 18, 2011)

I just remembered that i brought back a 0.0.1 Chilobrachys sp. black 

It was a pleasure meeting those that I did at the SEAS gathering - such a great time meeting old friends - and some of them were young too!

I had two tickets come up in the raffle - one of which was a p everetti so whoever donated that I am very grateful indeed :notworthy:

I'm also that poor soul that came from letham, i'm not back yet but i've stopped off at the mrs' for a breather before driving back home. 

roll on the bts...


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Sylvi said:


> It was Olaf's subfusca, it too was pre-advertised. I went looking for it, spent most of the day popping back and forth to admire it and then talked myself into not having it. Then right at the very end with persuasion from Linda and Mel, Linda batted her eyelashes at Olaf, the price took a 25% tumble and she was mine :flrt:
> 
> Thank you Linda and Mel x


Like you needed much persuasion :lol2:


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

selina20 said:


> A few pictures of what we bought :-D
> 
> Hi Selina can I ask how you are keeping the Ectrichodia sp?
> thanks


----------



## PeterUK (Jun 21, 2008)

Didnt get a lot this year 

AF Megaphobema robustum
SAM Megaphobema robustum
9 x Hapalopus Triseriatus
5 x Cyriocosmus ritae 
10 x Psalmopoeus irminia

Saving all my money for a trip to one of the German shows :no1:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> Hi Selina can I ask how you are keeping the Ectrichodia sp?
> thanks


Currently in a rub with loads of hides and dry substrate


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

selina20 said:


> Like you needed much persuasion :lol2:


It was very last minute, Mel said I would regret not getting her, and she was right, I would have. I'm really chuffed with her......going to get her a nice new tank


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

selina20 said:


> Currently in a rub with loads of hides and dry substrate


Thanks for the reply are you going to make a more damp end at all?

I have sprayed one end of my rub today and saw a few of them drink, so have now provided a shallow bowl of water and a more damp end and a bone dry end,

Also one is dead, but hopefully its just age, Peter was quite vague about keeping these, so Im trying to get as much info as needed on them,

Did he say they only need to be fed every 2-3 weeks as well?

thanks.


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

We tend to spray them weekly anyway well we do with our other ones.

Pete has had them months so they must be eating crickets. He didn't really tell us how often to feed them but we have sent a message. If the worst comes to the worst we will defrost the dead millipede :lol2:




Oski1 said:


> Thanks for the reply are you going to make a more damp end at all?
> 
> I have sprayed one end of my rub today and saw a few of them drink, so have now provided a shallow bowl of water and a more damp end and a bone dry end,
> 
> ...


----------



## Oski1 (Jan 2, 2010)

selina20 said:


> We tend to spray them weekly anyway well we do with our other ones.
> 
> Pete has had them months so they must be eating crickets. He didn't really tell us how often to feed them but we have sent a message. If the worst comes to the worst we will defrost the dead millipede :lol2:


He said they only eat millipedes to me, but to feed them 2-3 weeks, I just want to male sure I have their requirements nailed. I have them on a heat pad at one end and they seem to like the heat, but I was wondering about the humidity,

They are a interesting sp,


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Oski1 said:


> He said they only eat millipedes to me, but to feed them 2-3 weeks, I just want to male sure I have their requirements nailed. I have them on a heat pad at one end and they seem to like the heat, but I was wondering about the humidity,


Ours are on a heat pad too. I imagine a similar humidity to what you keep the train millipedes at well that's what we are going with. We will try them on both crickets and pedes


----------



## ShonaC (Nov 21, 2013)

My bf bought a barylestis scutatus female with eggsack that hatched at the show!

Was definitely a laugh potting them all :whistling2:

108 in total!



Plus another 2 big cardboard boxes filled with a range of other different Spiders.


----------



## reptilefoodstore.co.uk (Apr 7, 2010)

*Ectrichodia sp. a type of assasin bug*

Hi I was wondering if you got the Ectrichodia sp.assasin bugs to breed?If so do you have any ova or nymphs or adults for sale







Oski1 said:


> I got -
> 2 x pairs of phidippus regius
> 1x pair of hyllus diardi
> 1 adult Female Barylestis scutatus with about 40 0dd slings
> ...


----------

